# شوية معلومات عن الهندسة الطبية



## aljeddawi (14 فبراير 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*




ُتعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بأنها التخصص العلمي الذي يطبق مبادئ وطرائق مستمدة من الهندسة والعلوم والتقانة لفهم وتعريف وحل المسائل والمشاكل ذات الصفة الحيوية أو الطبية. يتمركز برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية حول الإلكترونيات الطبية التي تتعامل مع قياس ومعالجة الإشارات الطبية. كما تتعامل مع الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بأغراض التشخيص والمراقبة والعلاج. ومن ثم يهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج مهندسين ذوي تدريب راقٍ في مجالات الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وذوي إلمام كافٍ بالعلوم الطبية الحيوية.


يعمل خريجو هذا التخصص في المجالات التالية:

• كمهندسي عيادات يمكنهم أداء الواجبات الهندسية التي تتطلبها وحدات العناية الطبية، ويمكنهم التعاون مع أطباء لتصميم وتنفيذ البرامج اللازمة

لرفع مستوى العناية الطبية.
• كمختصين في أجهزة الطبية وخبراء في الإلكترونيات الطبية وتطبيقات المحساب في الطب​





• كمهندسين كهربائيين معنيين بالأجهزة والقياس والتحكم ومعالجة الإشارات.







​



​


----------



## aljeddawi (14 فبراير 2006)

اما بالنسبة للمواد فهي كالتالي:







*مبادئ الهندسة الطبية: *
مجالات نشاط الهندسة الطبية. البحث، التطوير والتصميم لمشاكل الهندسة الطبية. تشخيص المرض والتطبيقات العلاجية. نمذجة القوالب والنظم المتكاملة. الأساسيات الفيزيائية، الكيميائية والحيوية للقياسات الطبية.المجسات الخاصة بالحركة والقوة والضغط والتدفق والحرارة، الجهد الحيوي، التركيب الكيميائي لسوائل الجسم، وخواص المواد الحيوية. سلامة المريض.




*الإشارات والأنظمة في الهندسة الطبية :*
نماذج النظم الطبية. الطبيعة الغير محددة للإشارات الطبية، نظم وظائف الأعضاء والتحليل الكمي للإشارات الطبية. التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات القياسية. استجابة التردد للنظم والدوائر. التحويل من التناظري إلى الرقمي، نظام العينات، وتحليل الإشارات في الزمن المنفصل. مكبرات الإشارات الطبية، المرشحات، محللات الإشارات وأجهزة العرض. مصادر الطاقة للأجهزة الطبية، الخبرات المعملية والحسابية والتطبيقات الطبية. 







*أجهزة الهندسة الطبية: *
السلامة الكهربائية والاحتياطات اللازمة في التطبيقات الطبية. تخطيط القلب، التحليل الرقميوالتناظري لإشارات تخطيط القلب، قياس ضغط الدم، صوت القلب وتدفق الدم وحجم الدم. التحليل الإحصائي لقياسات نبضات القلب وضغط الدم. قياسات التنفس الأساسية، مبادئ الأجهزة المخبرية. مشروع فصلي.






 
*نظم التصوير الطبي: *
المبادئ الفيزيائية للتصوير الطبي والنظم الطبية: نظم التصوير بالأشعة السينية والأشعة فوق التأثيرات البيولوجية لكل .(MRI) صوتية، التصوير النووي والتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ،(CT) تقنية. مبادئ إعادة البناء التوموغرافي: التوموغرافي الحسابي للأشعة السينية .(SPECT) والتوموغرافي الحسابي ذو الفوتون الأحادي المشع ،(PET) التوموغرافي الموضعي المشع.



*مقدمة في الأجهزة العلاجية والتعويضية: *
مفاهيم العلاج وإعادة التأهيل والتعويض والمساندة. التأثيرات العلاجية للتيار الكهربائي. أمثلة على الأجهزة المألوفة: منظم ضربات القلب وجهاز إنعاش القلب. المساندات الحسية والتواصلية، المستحثات العصبية العضلية. أجهزة العلاج الطبيعي، الأجهزة الجراحية الكهربائية. التطبيقات الطبية لليزر. أجهزة التنفس الصناعي، الكلى الصناعية، العناية بالمواليد الجدد، العلاج بالمواد المشعة *السلامة والمعولية والصيانة في منشآت الرعاية الصحية *تعريف السلامة. السلامة الكهربائية، السلامة الغازية والسلامة من الحرائق. كيفية توفير بيئة آمنة للمريض، وللإطار الطبي والملحقات الطبية. المعولية في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. تدريب المستخدمين للاستعمال السليم للأجهزة. 


*تطبيقات الحاسب في الهندسة الطبية:*
تقسيم تطبيقات الحاسبات في مجال الهندسة الطبية، التقنيات والأدوات المتاحة: الطاقات العتادية والبرمجية في الحاسب. أمثلة لبعض التطبيقات المختارة: نظام السجلات الطبية، نظام معلومات الصيدلية والمختبرات، نظام الأعمال المكتبية، نظام مساند في اتخاذ القرار في التحليل الإكلينيكي، الأجهزة المحسابية التشخيصية والعلاجية.




*إدارة النظم الطبية: *
مسئوليات المهندس الطبي العامل في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. القوانين والمعايير والتنظيمات التي تحكم أعمال المندسة الإكلينيكية. إعداد المواصفات وتقييم العروض. تصميم وترتيب المنشآت الطبية. اختيار الأجهزة وتقييمها. 




غير كذا في مادتين اعتقد انها من مواد الطب الي هيا وراثة سيتولوجية و علم وظائف الاعضاء للهندسة الطبية


هذ طبعا خاص بقسم الهندسة الطبية في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة

واتمنى اني اكون اديتكم فكرة طيبة عن القسم ومواد التخصص






تحياتي 
الجداوي
​​


​


----------



## aljeddawi (14 فبراير 2006)

وصراحة ما عندي معلومات اكثر من كذا لكن احاول اني اخدمكم


----------



## compartor (7 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا طالب في هندسه طبيه ...... العاشر من رمضان

اريد من اخواني في موقع المهندسين العرب ان يساعدوني في البحث عن موضوع 

diagnostic medical ultrasound

اي شيء يتعلق بهذا الموضوع من دوائر او كتب او مواقع او ملفات

و ارسالها لي علي هذا بريدي الالكتروني ياهوووووو biomedical_staff

انا مسجل جديد في المنتدي و اريد المساعده


و جزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## london_boy (9 مارس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور علي هالقدر من المعلومات


----------



## م.أبوعبد الكريم (25 أبريل 2006)

جزااك الله الف خيرر اخوي الجداوي فعلا معلووومات قيمه


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (25 أبريل 2006)

أشكرك اخي الجداوي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ... ويا حبذا لو كان هناك مصدر أن تذكره لنا ...

بالنسبة لمشاريع التخرج في الهندسة الطبية والمتعلقة بتصميم أجهزة طبية مثل سرير المولود وخلافه ... أرجو منكم أفادتنا بموضوعات حول هذه المشاريع وما هي الامور التي تتركز عليها مشاريع التخرج في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ؟؟

شاكر لك مشاركتك وبانتظار المزيد ...


----------



## ملك الاحتراف (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اضيف الى الاعمال التي تمكن ان يقوم بها تصميم المستشفيات حيث انه يستشار في الطرق الصحيحة لإنشاء المستشفيات.


----------



## mowafk (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 





اشكرك يا اخي على المعلمومات القيمه ولك منا جزيل الشكر 



ونأمل ان تزودنا اكثر بالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmed abd el salam (26 أبريل 2006)

اخى حياك الله عز وجل على معلوماتك الجميلة ولكن اريد من بعض المعلومات حول جهاز Ect
حيث اننى فى حاجة ان اعرف Mechanism Of Workingوجزاك الله خيرا اخينا


----------



## ahmed abd el salam (26 أبريل 2006)

اخى حياك الله عز وجل على معلوماتك الجميلة ولكن اريد من بعض المعلومات حول جهاز Ect
حيث اننى فى حاجة ان اعرف Mechanism Of Workingوجزاك الله خيرا اخينا


----------



## ahmed abd el salam (26 أبريل 2006)

اريد اخى الكريم ايضا ان تمدنى بمعلومات عن كيف يستطيع مهندس تخصص هندسة طبية المشاركة فى المجال الطبى ولك جزيل الشكر حيث انه مجال عملى


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهوووود........................


----------



## محمد احمد عبدالله (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا جدا ياجداوي ماقصرت
بس ياليت يكون في متخصصين عشان نفهم اكثر؟؟


----------



## Tamer Farouk (16 مايو 2006)

مبارك يا اخى عن هذا المجهود


----------



## الجارح2003 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي وما قصرت


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك اخي العزيز


----------

